# Windows 10 21H1 "Framerate/Refreshrate" Issue.



## GerKNG (Jun 11, 2021)

since the 21H1 update i encounter lots of stutters and low refreshrates when i check the live refreshrate counter of the monitor.

for example after booting everything is fine.
after around 30 Minutes it slowly begins.
browsers (Chrome and Edge) run in ~ 40Hz (LFC is triggered and the monitor wildly jumps around 75-90Hz non stop.)
like right now when i am writing this.
without freesync at fixed 240Hz it is still slow and stuttery (even dragging a window over the screen stutters and jitters non stop).

later it starts even on the desktop and only disappears in a full screen application like a game.
my attempts so far.
i reinstalled windows 10 and tested it on Intel/AMD Platforms with a 3090 and a 6900XT.
running GPUs in forced 3D Mode
use an IGPU (Intel)
ran with a different DisplayPort Cable
tested a different Monitor. ( LG GL850B and Odyssey G7)
nothing helped so far.
and it never happened before and imediately sticked out after the 21H1 Update.

PS:
it seems like i am not alone since i saw a similar post yesterday.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jun 11, 2021)

i have not seen this problem 
i don't think its the update alone since 21h1 is really similar to all other windows
Maybe try a fresh install?


----------



## Timelessest (Jun 11, 2021)

When you reinstalled Windows 10, did you install 21H1 again?
I updated Windows to 21h1 yesterday and so far I haven`t had any problems.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 11, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> When you reinstalled Windows 10, did you install 21H1 again?
> I updated Windows to 21h1 yesterday and so far I haven`t had any problems.


I made a 21h1 usb stick with the media creation tool.



Isaac` said:


> Maybe try a fresh install?


I already did that.


----------



## Shrek (Jun 11, 2021)

My cursor sometimes slows up with 21H1


----------



## RealKGB (Jun 11, 2021)

I've had no problems with 21H1, other than that since I did a fresh install (Windows just up and died out of nowhere), News and Interests went away. I haven't been able to get it back.


----------



## Timelessest (Jun 11, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> I made a 21h1 usb stick with the media creation tool.
> 
> 
> I already did that.


I would try the 20h2 version. Then you would know for certain that the update is the cause.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 11, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> I would try the 20h2 version. Then you would know for certain that the update is the cause.


i used 20h2 until 21h1 released.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Jun 11, 2021)

Have you tried a clean boot to see if the issue occurs without loading.. well whatever else it would load?


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 11, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> Have you tried a clean boot to see if the issue occurs without loading.. well whatever else it would load?


yes 

it even happens after a while in safe mode.
and only with 21H1. 20H2 is fine.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Jun 11, 2021)

Seems to be quite a few results related to 21H1 and stuttering, but claims to both sides. Some have stutters after updating to 21H1, while others had their stutters fixed with 21H1, or an update that came after at least.
Not really sure I should update now or just stick with 20H2 that I am on currently.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 11, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> Seems to be quite a few results related to 21H1 and stuttering, but claims to both sides. Some have stutters after updating to 21H1, while others had their stutters fixed with 21H1, or an update that came after at least.
> Not really sure I should update now or just stick with 20H2 that I am on currently.


everything else except this issue is totally fine tbh.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Jun 11, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> everything else except this issue is totally fine tbh.


That is true, but since 20H2 already works just fine, why add the risk of this potential stutter with 21H1. Although I am curious just to see if it would occur for me as well or not.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 11, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> That is true, but since 20H2 already works just fine, why add the risk of this potential stutter with 21H1. Although I am curious just to see if it would occur for me as well or not.


i totally agree. 

i would at least wait a few weeks and see if something gets fixed or at least aknowledged as an issue from microsoft.

Blank windows 10 21h1 no drivers.
imediately jumping around between 70 and 240hz with massive stuttering


----------



## Timelessest (Jun 11, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> i used 20h2 until 21h1 released.


I mean reinstalling 20h2 to see if the problem persists.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 11, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> I mean reinstalling 20h2 to see if the problem persists.


it is perfectly fine with 20h2. (already did that a few days ago)


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 11, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> I mean reinstalling 20h2 to see if the problem persists.




please report back here on this thread with your results.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 11, 2021)

i already reinstalled 20h2... it works absolutely fine


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 11, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> i already reinstalled 20h2... it works absolutely fine




im thinking of getting a cheap gen3 nvme drive for my gtx 1070 laptop. so i may go back to 20h2 as well. i never had any issues with it.


----------



## Timelessest (Jun 11, 2021)

Guess Microsoft is still using us as beta testers then 
Did you install MSI latest bios and AMD chipset?


----------



## Shrek (Jun 12, 2021)

19043.1055 just came out today; might be worth a try.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 13, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 19043.1055 just came out today; might be worth a try.



does not fix the framerate / refreshrate issue OP mentioned in 1st post - so it's worthless to the OP
sorry but this is the only "fix" mentioned by MS for 1904x.1055 (KB5004476), which is an out-of-band update



> This non-security update includes quality improvements. Key changes include:
> 
> 
> 
> Addresses an issue that might redirect you to the Microsoft Store page for Gaming Services when you try to install or start an Xbox Game Pass game on your Windows 10 device. Additionally, you receive error 0x80073D26 or 0x8007139F. For more information, see KB5004327.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 13, 2021)

I just played some Hearthstone and got some major stuttering... sigh... :/


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 13, 2021)

Have you tried enabling/disabling these settings?


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 13, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Have you tried enabling/disabling these settings?
> 
> View attachment 203708


There is no hardware accelerated scheduling with AMD cards


----------



## Vildredy (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi,

If anyone can help me out to fix this problem with stuttering fps? I have it for a long time even with 21h1 update and doesn't seem to go away on its own. When 20h0 came out, I was in 1980 build because of stuttering fps problem and I was waiting for the problem to get fixed but after I jumped to 21h1 update, the problem was still there and it is so annoying. I have my graphics driver updated but I have no clue why I still have this problem for over a month. Very irritating. I just want to know how to make this problem go away because I have now KB5004476 or KB5003254 which I don't know which one should I take it off.


----------

